
Ask HN: How to Deal with My Inertia? - kkcorps
I have a tendency to stick to particular task and avoiding a different one.
e.g. I find it difficult to switch from Work to Blogging&#x2F;Open Source. If am coding I want to keep doing that for days (obviously with rest in between). If am doing Blogging, I just want to focus on new blogs for a week.
I feel quite uncomfortable to move to a new task even after relaxing and sleeping.
======
karmakaze
This happens to me too. I think mine's caused by mindshare. Whatever is
currently in mind always leads to 'next things' to do so there's a natural
continuity.

One trick is to stop working on what you're currently doing but leaving the
obvious next step not done. Then when you're doing the other thing, you'll
have that undone thing in the back of your mind to get back to. It also makes
it so much easier to get started on the other thing because it's 'ready-to-
go'.

Another trick is to incrementally setup up pieces in the other thing for what
needs to be done next. No matter how big the task is, getting things ready to
start a big task is a bunch of little things. You keep going back and forth
between the thing that you're doing and setting up bits of the other thing. At
some point, you'll realize that everything's ready to go and you're already
doing it without realizing you've started.

